# Ferret Nation... at Petsmart?!



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I was just looking at Petsmart cages and it looks like they're selling FNs now! Since shipping is free, is the price comparable to buying directly from FN headquarters? 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...317&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1#prodTab1


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Petsmart sells them instore for the same price, but you can find them cheaper elsewhere.

Try ferret.com... here: http://www.ferret.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=630503&srccode=FPRCEGRB or eBay, but you do have to watch shipping.

229.99 is full price.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

petsmart price matches so if you can find a place online whose full-price is cheaper than petsmart's full-price, print the ad out and bring it in and they will honor it, so it's the same as buying without shipping! huzzah!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

What what what OnlyOno!!?!?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes that's how I got my FN. Ferret.com was selling it for something like $160 while Petsmart was having a free shipping deal. So I called up Petsmart, got the price match, and got the free shipping. The only way to price match is by calling, they won't do it online or at the store.

I've also heard that it helps to call later at night, and if they won't give you free shipping to hang up and try again in a few hours. I had no troubles though.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Depends on who you you get on the phone (or in store). Fighting with them can get frustrating at times.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

they don't price-match instore? i used it instore on a 12" wheel once, but maybe cuz the ferret nation is so much more? and who do you call? the store, or the online store?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

They won't pricematch with a website in-store. Maybe they will with ads for Petco and stuff though? I've never tried.

Let me be more specific. The PetSmart website will not pricematch another website unless you call them and ask for them to pricematch, in which case they will. Or should.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> Yes that's how I got my FN.


When'd you get an FN? I wanna seeee!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh it's been months now, Night! Where have you been?

I could take pictures, but it's fairly boring. I have no concept for matching colors or anything of that sort.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I've heard of people who successfully got Petsmart to pricematch in-store with an online price. I think it depends on your Petsmart, and the person you're talking to that day. If there is a general policy about that, they don't seem to be very good about following it.

I would have tried the in-store pricematching but I've never been able to find FNs around here, so I just ordered it from ferret.com ^_^


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

o-o. Sounds like some tricky'ness there with Petsmart. I think Ill just get the one from the site. I now know Im going to get the 141. haha, but I'm still curious about the Feisty Ferret and how the **** do I cover them bars? Lol.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> Yes that's how I got my FN. Ferret.com was selling it for something like $160


I was just at PetSmart the other day and they were selling one for $159.99 in the store... but they said "clearance" on them, so maybe it's too late. :?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

That's how I got my FN, the local Pets Unlimited (comparable to Petsmart) had two left they were selling for $144.50. Oddly enough, none of the other stores were having a sale on them, and they still carry them at full price... *shrugs*


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

rattikins said:


> I was just at PetSmart the other day and they were selling one for $159.99 in the store... but they said "clearance" on them, so maybe it's too late. :?


That's a very nice price, rattikins. Whenever I checked they always had them for around $230. If someone attempts to pricematch a website in-store then let me know how it goes!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

rattikins said:


> cjshrader said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that's how I got my FN. Ferret.com was selling it for something like $160
> ...


Which Petsmart was that? I don't need another FN right now, but it's always good to know which ones carry FNs ^_^


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> Oh it's been months now, Night! Where have you been?
> 
> I could take pictures, but it's fairly boring. I have no concept for matching colors or anything of that sort.


Yes, take pics! I love seeing other people's FNs. I'm a cage ho, remember? 

I bought my two FNs from local Petsmarts. The first one I paid full price for ($229) because I was way too excited and waaaay too impatient to order online and wait for it to arrive. For my second FN, I called Petsmart and asked if they price-matched online stores. They guy said yes, so I went ahead and printed out a bunch of pages from Ferret.com of stuff I wanted that Petsmart had. After going insane and nearly filling two carts, I got up to the register, give the girl my printed out pages, and she just stood there looking really, really confused. Then she says she can't price match anything since it's an online store.

I tell her about how I called earlier and someone said I could. A manager comes over to remedy the situation, and throws out a couple names of other store managers to help me remember who I spoke to. One immediately sounds familiar and she loudly sighs, "He's new. We'll price match this once, since he told you we did. I'm going to kick his ass..."

I saved $170 that day :lol:


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh I'm well aware. I'll try to take some tomorrow after work, then, and I'll put them in the Meet My Rats section.

For my hard work of posting the pictures, I would appreciate some design tips and more fun things I could put in there!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Hhmm, let's see..

+ lots (and lots) of hammocks
+ braided fleece ropes (I make them from scraps)
+ big, bright towels (@ Target for only $2.99!) for floors
+ plastic bird toys
+ bird ladders
+ different types of houses (igloos, chinchilla bath houses, Waffle Block houses, ferret play balls)
+ corner shelves
+ run-about balls (used for hanging beds!)
+ jingly balls
+ soda boxes
+ running wheel(s) (my personal favorite is Silent Spinners)
+ PVC tubes
+ hanging wire baskets
+ cute litter boxes
+ bird ropes/perches

Check out this album for more inspiration. I collect FN pictures


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Well I meant *after* you saw my cage but this helps too!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Night said:


> Check out this album for more inspiration. I collect FN pictures


What does it mean when I'm confused by the ferrets in the ferret nation cages? :lol:


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

That you're a hardcore rat owner


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> Oh I'm well aware. I'll try to take some tomorrow after work, then, and I'll put them in the Meet My Rats section.
> 
> For my hard work of posting the pictures, I would appreciate some design tips and more fun things I could put in there!


Did you ever post pics?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Uh oh, I was worried you'd come back and call me out on it. No I most certainly did not!

However, tonight is a cleaning night so maybe I'll find the time to take a few. The cage is now covered in hardware mesh, too.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll be waiting!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i want a ferret nation, my cage is bum compared to all yours


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I've seen them at the Petsmart near me(I hope to go there today to get a friend for Ollie that I've had my eye on,but no one's gotten him yet=(
I feel sorry for the little ball of fur(he's kinda small,but about the size Ollie was when I got him[he fattened up=p])I'm gonna name him Patches if my mom lets me get him=3


----------

